# 921 now $549



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

Just announced in the Retailer Chat.

Scott has a recap.

http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?t=34046


----------



## bbomar (Oct 18, 2004)

mwgiii said:


> Just announced in the Retailer Chat.
> 
> Scott has a recap.
> 
> http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?t=34046


 I purchased my DVR 921 from VSSLL and they are now showing it for
$549:

http://www.vssll.com/pvr921.html

Keep in mind that shipping will run another $75 or so, as I recall.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

This thread better get moved quickly!

They really gave us the $1000 shaft, buggy software, and then they cut the price in half after we suffered with this box so much!


----------



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

we paid a premium to be Beta testers


----------



## ocnier (May 8, 2003)

we didn't even get courtesy of ky before the reaming began (wow, so this is what being a beta tester is like, man I wish I had known!). Dude I am sooo mad right now! If 189 isn't completely stable and out soon then I think it is high time to dump this clunker fast! (man, this totally blows!)


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

John Walsh said:


> we paid a premium to be Beta testers


This is not good for us beta testers. Does this include existing customers?


----------



## rjenkins (Jul 18, 2002)

I'm extremely upset at this right now. And I just purchased my 921 last week!! For the other people that have been "beta-testing" for longer, it's even worse!!


----------



## rjenkins (Jul 18, 2002)

Eagles said:


> This is not good for us beta testers. Does this include existing customers?


Yes, it appears to be for existing customers. Almost all the online sites list $549 now. (www.dishdepot.com, www.dishstore.net, etc.)


----------



## tedhny (Jan 23, 2004)

If so, is it time to abandon Dish?


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Would you have rather the price stayed the same instead of dropping? It seems like everytime I go to buy something the price drops right after that. I knew that they would drop the ball on this like they did on the 721 so thats why I never bought it. Now you know what you expect the 942 price to be and that the 942 will probably be released soon, perhaps in a few months (but not until the rest of the 921 stock is sold out). I would also think that they just quit manufacturing the 921 and want to get rid of the remaining stock quick.


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

Jacob S said:


> Would you have rather the price stayed the same instead of dropping? It seems like everytime I go to buy something the price drops right after that. I knew that they would drop the ball on this like they did on the 721 so thats why I never bought it. Now you know what you expect the 942 price to be and that the 942 will probably be released soon, perhaps in a few months (but not until the rest of the 921 stock is sold out). I would also think that they just quit manufacturing the 921 and want to get rid of the remaining stock quick.


Either that or the 942 is delayed and they want a strong product for the end of the year. Dish probably does not want to go another Christmas without a widely available HD DVR...


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

tedhny said:


> If so, is it time to abandon Dish?


The money isn't lost until you sell it. If you keep the 921, at least you have what you paid for. If you sell the 921, you are out $450, and nothing to show for it.


----------



## rjenkins (Jul 18, 2002)

Jacob S said:


> Would you have rather the price stayed the same instead of dropping? It seems like everytime I go to buy something the price drops right after that.


That may be true, but a $450 drop (almost half!) overnight when you just bought one a week ago is crazy. I think it's a great deal for those that haven't purchased one yet, but it definitely feels like a stab in the back to the people that were "stupid" enough to buy one at $900+.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

I don't think the 942 is very well conceived. I would rather have a 921. If someone in the next room wants to watch the OTA tuner (SD), they take it away from the guy watching it in the livingroom watching HD! You would think they would have added a second OTA tuner for that scenario. Idiots for project managers!

Second, how much money have they thrown at developing a 921? Where is the return on their investment going to be if they just dump the inventory and switch to a new product that may well take another year of software development to get the bugs worked out? 

It doesn't take an executive, or a project manager to figure out that this doesn't make good business sense!


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

It angers the customers too, and probably stockholders.


----------



## kcook01 (Mar 2, 2004)

rjenkins,

I'm in the same boat as you. I bought exactly one week ago. I'm not sure where you bought yours but mine was through dishstore. I find it hard to believe that Claude hasn't already thought about this. I'm sure he did not purposely mislead us - they were probably as shocked as us.

I hope they do what's right.


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

Just be glad you are not the unlucky SOB who bought a 921 YESTERDAY!!!!


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

kcook01 said:


> rjenkins,
> 
> I'm in the same boat as you. I bought exactly one week ago. I'm not sure where you bought yours but mine was through dishstore. I find it hard to believe that Claude hasn't already thought about this. I'm sure he did not purposely mislead us - they were probably as shocked as us.
> 
> I hope they do what's right.


They were shocked, The ones they already have in stock they will have to eat the difference in price...I ordered one today from my local dealer, he said he had to bite the bullet on 721's when they dropped the price on them...


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

If you bought your 921 within the last 30 days, can't you just return it and buy it again at the lower price?


----------



## kcook01 (Mar 2, 2004)

Yes, but I am sure it won't come to that. They are probably ringing the phones at Dish wondering how to deal with it.

Return Policy: We want you to be happy with your purchase! If you are not satisfied with your purchase SatelliteGuysStore.COM will issue you a full refund minus shipping charges and restocking fees within 30 days of your purchase. Restocking Fees are: $39.99 per system, $29.99 standalone receiver and $14.99 accessory.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

I assume you mean dishstore.net. Don't be too hasty to send it back - give the guys a bit of time to hammer E* into submission - they're working on it. If you have any concerns tho, do not hesitate to contact them.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Is Dish Network having problems moving 921's? A while back they couldn't supply the demand. Seeing how a restock fee is $40 and shipping to the person and shipping back would be another $20 easily thats only $40 to gain.


----------

